
A Hidden Git Feature: Notes - sonicrocketman
https://brianschrader.com/archive/gits-hidden-feature-notes/
======
Shoothe
Git Appraise uses notes to store code review data:
[https://github.com/google/git-appraise](https://github.com/google/git-
appraise)

------
orivej
SubGit (an application to mirror subversion to git) is using git notes to
attribute git commits to svn revisions:
[https://subgit.com/book.html#client_config](https://subgit.com/book.html#client_config)

------
misakko
If it's just an experimental branch, what is the reason not to commit?

------
polygot
Are the notes tied to a specific commit, or is it per object?

~~~
anonuser123456
A note on a commit is stored as a text file, named with the commit id (git
sha). The file is revision controlled by git, usually under
refs/notes/commits.

You can 'git checkout refs/notes/commits' and see the structure.

------
ayumukasuga
actually i think it would be nice also push it to remote repository..

~~~
htgb
Seems possible, just not straightforward:
[https://gist.github.com/topheman/ec8cde7c54e24a785e52](https://gist.github.com/topheman/ec8cde7c54e24a785e52)

Hadn't heard about this feature, but as I understand it, the notes are stored
as commits, just not in the same namespace/on the same branch as you are
working on.

